# New to melt and pour help!



## ekenn2 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi I'm new to soaping, haven't been brave enough to try cold process so I've stuck to melt and pour, I'm entering a local craft fair in October anyone ever use melt and pour soaps in a craft fair ? Also how do you avoid those pesky air bubbles at the top of the mold I usually scoop them out


----------



## whitewitchbeauty (Sep 12, 2015)

Im sorta new... I use a spritz bottle with alcohol in it. After i pour in my soap base i spritz the top where soap bubbles form.


----------



## lisamaliga (Sep 12, 2015)

ekenn,
Welcome! How long have you been making M&P soap and are you planning to sell your soap at the craft fair?


----------



## ekenn2 (Sep 12, 2015)

Yes Lisa, I am ill show you a few I made


----------



## ekenn2 (Sep 12, 2015)

About a month


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 12, 2015)

I do a lot of outdoor selling and yes m&p can sell, but from my experience it does not sell as well as cp soaps. Any I have seen that sell their m&p in decent amounts have beautiful artsy m&p and do not have it mixed with cp soap. We do sell a lot of m&p online, much more than I can sell at my booth and my daughter does beautiful m&p. I totally "suck" at m&p


----------



## not_ally (Sep 12, 2015)

You probably know this and were planning on tackling it, but just in case.  If you sell you will have to figure out what to do about labeling.  I won't get into it here, but it is fairly complicated if you want to sell.


----------



## ekenn2 (Sep 12, 2015)

I decided to include on the label made from a glycerin soap base, this way it includes all ingredients in soap base and I can have a list of ingredients in the base incase anyone is wondering


----------



## not_ally (Sep 12, 2015)

That is the way to do it (ie; starting with the ingredients from the base you are using)!  Just make sure you include fragrance, colorants, and anything else you add to the base.  Labeling is a pain, but there are good reasons for it, if someone is allergic to something in your soap and you have it listed in your label you have much less to worry about.


----------



## ekenn2 (Sep 12, 2015)

Does anyone know if you can just make a sign of the ingredients at the fair ? This way I can include all EO's, colors and other additives I use a base from michaels , I like the softness of it but it does seem to have a lot of ingredients , more than anything I couldn't fit all that on a label !


----------



## not_ally (Sep 12, 2015)

No, all the ingredients for each soap need to be included on a label attached to that soap, in the required FDA format.  

With soaps you make from scratch (CP/HP) that are made almost exclusively from saponified oils and lye you could theoretically list them on the label as "soap and [whatever else you add]."  Most CP/HP makers still do not do that though, b/c of liability/labeling issues.  And w/many MP bases - definitely the ones from craft stores like Micheals - I definitely would not do it, I would include the ingredients on their list, in full.  Only  high quality MP bases really fall into the "soap" category for FDA labeling purposes.


----------



## ekenn2 (Sep 12, 2015)

I've been to craft fairs before that have sold melt and pour soaps and haven't listed every single ingredient, it doesn't seem realistic to label every ingredient they use plus my additives "artworks clear glycerin soap" is the title of the soap product and therefore includes the entire product... Again I'm new to this and many of you have been soaping for years which is why I'm asking your advice !


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 12, 2015)

Yes, SFIC bases do fall into the "soap" category (that means I can even sell their MP soap in Florida if I wanted to!). For that base you would not technically have to list the ingredients as long as you just call it "soap". However, it is best/smart to list all of the ingredients on the label. For example, for the SFIC clear base and lets say lavender eo, lavender buds and purple ultramarine you would say 

Ingredients: Glycerin Soap Base (Coconut Oil, Palm Oil, Safflower Oil, Glycerin, Aqua/Water/Eau, Sodium Hydroxide, Sorbitol, Sorbitan oleate, Oat Protein), Lavender Essential Oil, Lavender Buds, Ultramarine Purple

With a base from Michaels since its detergent based, you need to make sure to follow cosmetic labeling laws and follow your states laws for if you need to register ect. It will be an involved process.

I would honestly just order an SFIC soap base to make it easier for you. Then you can list is as a true soap and don't need to label it as a cosmetic.

ETA: just becasue you've seen someone not label things locally doesn't make it right. Here in Florida, home cosmetic makers are not allowed to sell their product. You have to have a commercial building and also register with the state/pay ungodly fees. However, I've seen many people who sell lotions, creams, salves, shaving soap, and soaps labeled like cosmetics. They aren't allowed to do it but it doesn't stop them.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 12, 2015)

ekenn2 said:


> I've been to craft fairs before that have sold melt and pour soaps and haven't listed every single ingredient, it doesn't seem realistic to label every ingredient they use plus my additives "artworks clear glycerin soap" is the title of the soap product and therefore includes the entire product... Again I'm new to this and many of you have been soaping for years which is why I'm asking your advice !



Really, there is nothing to say other than those people are doing it wrong.  Period.  As a soapmaker and a lawyer, I am pretty sure on this one.

ETA:  Will the feds bust them for doing it wrong?  Probably not.  But it is not the right way to go about it, IMO.


----------



## ekenn2 (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks, I agree .. Again I'm not saying anyone is wrong I was asking as I did not know the answer, I'm going r to print out each ingredient and slide them under the thin twine on my packaging this way it's all including , as for the SFIC soap I will look into that, like I said I'm new and haven't explored all the options , hopefully I can get into CP soap but am nervous about the lye


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 12, 2015)

If you decide to do CP soap, be aware that it will be at least 1 year of testing/soaping before you will be able to consider selling it. The learning curve on CP soap is a different beast entirely. I say, learn the ins and outs of MP soap, enjoy it and start doing CP. Just don't sell the CP. You'll see once you start why it takes so long and you are recommended to wait. 

Definetly look into the SFIC bases. They really are much better than the Michaels ones! You can find them on amazon, bulk apothecary (this is a good source for it apparently) and if you're on the west coast, brambleberry may even be a good choice.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 12, 2015)

It's been a while since I looked at the labeling requirements carefully, but I seem to remember (you should check) that if you want to reserve more space on your label for design purposes and include the ingredients elsewhere, you could attach a hangtag.

100% agree with Galaxy on SFIC bases.  Quite apart from labeling issues, they are just much better than most MP bases, actually real soap.

ETA:  I am on the left coast, and Wisteria Lane is a good place to buy SFIC bases, espec. when you get to the point that you buy 50lbs or more, the shipping costs work so well that I don't think it is more - or much more - than buying lower quality ones.


----------



## ekenn2 (Sep 12, 2015)

Cp would only be a hobby of mine, I am only selling the M&p soaps because I am already attending a small craft fair and it gives me an excuse to make that much soap and since I've spent quite a bit of money on soaps EO's colors and other oils it just supports my hobby ! I in no means rely on this for an income as I have a full time job, just a small hobby ! Joined these forums just to learn more from experts !


----------



## not_ally (Sep 12, 2015)

Don't get overwhelmed, just have enjoy making the soap, I think that is really important.  I did MP for a couple of years (I was afraid of lye too!)  before I started w/CP, and still love using clear MP for certain things.  You should at least think about labeling issues before you sell, but if it is going to make you worried I would just make the darn soap and be happy doing that for a bit, it is so much fun


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 12, 2015)

I second the fun part! It sure is fun. I also did MP soap for a lil while. I really loved all the fun shapes and detail along with the fact that it was clear!


----------



## ekenn2 (Sep 12, 2015)

I do too I like the different bases I've found (avocado oil, Shea butter, white and clear glycerin) and all the different combinations of EOs and my (attempted) color swirls ! I've also played around with shapes with make it fun as well !


----------



## lisamaliga (Sep 13, 2015)

ekenn2 said:


> I do too I like the different bases I've found (avocado oil, Shea butter, white and clear glycerin) and all the different combinations of EOs and my (attempted) color swirls ! I've also played around with shapes with make it fun as well !



It is lots of fun. Keep playing and experimenting. Each batch will get better. Also, you should try either SFIC or Stephenson as they make excellent bases and are reasonably priced. 

Honestly, even with M&P you shouldn't be selling your soap until you've been crafting it for at least 6 months. Also, you should be giving away test batches to family, friends, and coworkers to test, as well as testing them yourself.

Hope this helps & Happy Soaping!


----------



## kitchwitch (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks for this thread and all the great replies. I currently label my MP soaps only with the type of base (Shea butter, olive oil, etc.) and what *I* add in. I will be revising this to include _all_ ingredients, just to be safe.


----------



## pamielynn (Oct 21, 2015)

You also need the weight added to front lower third of the label.


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 21, 2015)

If you're interested in selling soap and/or bath & body products, please invest in this book! http://www.amazon.com/Soap-Cosmetic-Labeling-Explained-English/dp/0979594561


----------



## tinatolle (Mar 9, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> Definetly look into the SFIC bases. They really are much better than the Michaels ones! You can find them on amazon, bulk apothecary (this is a good source for it apparently) and if you're on the west coast, brambleberry may even be a good choice.



I compared Brambleberry with Bulk Apothecary recently and B.A. wins due to their better shipping rates.

Have fun!


----------



## shimmersoap (May 6, 2016)

*Craft fair soaps*

I like SFIC best.


----------

